# 93 4X4 D21 not starting



## highlands1234 (Sep 23, 2010)

Ok,


So I am at a loss for where to go from here. After having read multiple threads on this website regarding the subject problem, I still have not figured it out.

What I have done:

1. Pulled the relay out (the one behind the battery) and tried jumping it. However it is making the clicking noise, and I have already replaced this relay once, so I am fairly certain that its not the culprit. 
2. I have already bypassed the clutch inhibitor (when I replaced the above relay) and have not had to push the cluth in to start it for over a year, so thats not the issue. 
3. One of the threads I read on here talks about a realy above the interior fuse box that when he pulled it out, his nissan d21 started right up...no such luck for me.
4. I pulled the starter and took it to autozone, it started right up on their test bench, so that appears to be working.


Ok, so I am not sure where to go from here, having done all the above. The only other thing I can think of is the ignition switch. Is that easy to pull out of the steering column and replace? How much do those go for? Any other ideas?

Thanks in advance.


----------



## SPEEDO (Jun 9, 2003)

pull the shroud from around the steering column, I think there are 5-6 screws,
then there should be 1 screw holding the electrical switch to the steering lock, I've seen the elec sw online for about $50


----------



## highlands1234 (Sep 23, 2010)

IS there a way to test the switch before I buy it? Is it common for those to go out? 

Also, would the relay behind the battery even be clicking if it was a bad ignition coil? 

Just as a side note, before it stopped starting at all, it started taking longer to start (turnover) which to me when I first heard it, I thought, "the battery is probably going dead, or the solenoid is going out". I mean a relay or switch either works or doesnt right? Its not like it a bad relay/switch would cause the truck to take longer before turning over before it gave out.


----------



## nissantruck (Jan 10, 2007)

coils are notorious on that truck!


----------



## highlands1234 (Sep 23, 2010)

So would it be the ignition coil or the ignition switch? The ignition switch looks like a fairly simple install, not sure about the coil. Where is the ignition coil at? How complicated is the install? 

Thanks for everyones help on this one...usually the repairs i have to do are black and white...but electrical issues never are.


----------



## highlands1234 (Sep 23, 2010)

It sound like it if was the ignition coil i would be getting misfires, but it would still be trying to turn over. However, I am not getting any power to the starter, but the relay behind the battery is clicking. 

So would that indicate its an issue between that relay and the starter? What is between that relay and the starter? Anything?


----------



## GeoBMX4Life (Mar 25, 2010)

Taking the starter to a shop was a great move, but you can also put a multi-meter on the pos and neg of your starter, make sure its in neutral, and have a buddy try to start it, you should beable to see if there is power to the starter, and then work your way back from there. Sounds like you have the other end covered already. Good luck.


----------



## SPEEDO (Jun 9, 2003)

highlands1234 said:


> IS there a way to test the switch before I buy it? Is it common for those to go out?
> 
> Also, would the relay behind the battery even be clicking if it was a bad ignition coil?
> 
> Just as a side note, before it stopped starting at all, it started taking longer to start (turnover) which to me when I first heard it, I thought, "the battery is probably going dead, or the solenoid is going out". I mean a relay or switch either works or doesnt right? Its not like it a bad relay/switch would cause the truck to take longer before turning over before it gave out.


Try this, have someone turn the key to the start position and you tap on the relay (the clicking one, should be blue, dual plug in) and it will probably start, thats why a carry a spare, left me in a parking lot one time


----------



## highlands1234 (Sep 23, 2010)

Ok problem fixed. I didnt want to be one of those guys who didnt post back how I fixed it. Hopefully this info will help others..

It was the starter! So FYI for anyone trouble shooting this problem, do not trust autozone's bench test! Just because it works there doesnt mean it will work under load in your vehicle. 

Thanks for the help everyone.


----------

